
How to set up a multi-cloud GitLab deployment - fmehtap
http://blog.cloud66.com/how-to-set-up-a-multicloud-gitlab-deployment/
======
sytse
Other HA options [https://about.gitlab.com/high-
availability/](https://about.gitlab.com/high-availability/)

